# Neue Packages erstellen unter Eclipse/Tomcat



## puck (6. Sep 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein kleines Problem. Und zwar möchte ich für mein Tomcat-Servlet-Projekt ein eigenes Package erstellen. Wie macht man so etwas am besten? Einfach in .../WEB-INF/classes oder WEB-INF/lib ein Unterverzeichnis anlegen mit dem mkdir-Befehl? Oder gibt es in Eclipse/Sysdeo irgend ein Verfahren, wie man so etwas macht?

Gruss Christian


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Sep 2005)

eclipse

Rechtsklick aufs den src-Ordner im Project -> New -> Package

dann neu deployen

es geht auch händisch..ist aber unnötig


----------



## puck (6. Sep 2005)

Alles klar vielen Dank.
Ich habe es mittlerweilse selbst durch rumprobieren rausbekommen, war ja eigentlich naheliegend.

Nochmal vielen Dank...

Gruss Christian


----------



## EagleEye (6. Sep 2005)

Man hat auch nen Button in der Toolbar (das braune Paket )


----------

